# Black spots on belly and nipples



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

Bella has black spots on her belly and some nipples, it looks like ground in dirt or scabs which I thought it was for a while. It hasn't come off at all so is now obviously not dirt! Has anyone any idea what it may be? I will take her to the vets to get it checked out next week but I wondered if I could get an idea what it may be or if any one else has experienced it with their poo? It doesn't bother Bella at all and can't be scratched off.
Thanks.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Freckles? Or my daughter has a hairless Chinese crested crossed with a cocker and it is covered with little black spots. They are tiny little hairs follicles.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly had some but it's only pigmentation Do you have any pics of it? Might be freckles. The tip of Molly's nipples (lord that sound so wrong) have brown on them but it's pigmentation and nothing to worry about!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> The tip of Molly's nipples (lord that sound so wrong) have brown on them


Renee I fear you have left yourself wide open for Tracey and some fun....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Renee I fear you have left yourself wide open for Tracey and some fun....


YIKES


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't rise to the challenge........ 
I'm ashamed to say I'm too hungover!! :deadhorse:
I will store it for a later date! 
I would like to see a pic of the Chinese **** though marylin  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't imagine what the hairless chinese crested x cocker would look like? 

Freya, it sounds like pigmentation. Probably entirely normal. If you're really concerned some reassurance at the vet might help. Nina has dirt around her nipples sometimes


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I can't rise to the challenge........
> I'm ashamed to say I'm too hungover!! :deadhorse:
> I will store it for a later date!
> I would like to see a pic of the Chinese **** though marylin  x


Oh my


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I can't imagine what the hairless chinese crested x cocker would look like?
> 
> Freya, it sounds like pigmentation. Probably entirely normal. If you're really concerned some reassurance at the vet might help. Nina has dirt around her nipples sometimes


don't you feel wrong talking about sweet Nina's nipples so openly ha!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> don't you feel wrong talking about sweet Nina's nipples so openly ha!


No they are just nipples! We've all got them


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

ha! poor little babies


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is a bit of Chinese ****.......her name is Bella and the baby is Maisie. . They are swapping spit or food. Maisie is very much a bite for Her and a bite for Bella.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marilyn too funny and cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous picture, bella looks cute - as does the lovely Maisie 
I just can't work out who's licking who!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So cute!! It's refreshing to see a dog and a baby so in love


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bella is doing the licking....Maisie has her mouth wide open with the wordless invitation to Bella of 'if you can find it, you can have it'. Have to say Bella is utterly wonderful with the children, cats, other dogs. The only thing she hates is the cold ( she has no undercoat and no fur at all on her belly and inner thighs) so she feels the cold and she hates the rain. Bless her. All winter she has been wearing a little coat indoors. But she is a wonderful little dog. The Chinese crested breed is totally loyal. They think they are people. Bit like our poos.....but these are more so. She is a very finicky eater, but then maybe that's cos Maisie shares everything with her!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She sounds delightful!


----------

